# Bhm Noob Lol



## jleach19772003 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey everyone , just found dimensions , thought i would say hi , introduce myself , post a few recent pics . my name is james but everyone calls me jimmy , im 33 from the city of tonawanda , i know what your thinking where the beep is that lol , well its outside of buffalo , ny . i am 5'10 brown hair hazel eyes , 5'10 curently 435lbs , single lol just basicly a sweet romantic teddybear kind of guy that knows how to cook  an well just hoping to meet some new people make some friends , an maybe if im really lucky find someone who likes me for me , so here are the two pics , still cant believe im doing this , but after getting called names an having garbage thrown at you from a passing car , nothing can really be worse lol an yes that really did happen 


ps an instead of changing it all an rewriting this , ill just not , pics will come , for some reason i am having a problem posting them  my luck never changes


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 29, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> hey everyone , just found dimensions , thought i would say hi , introduce myself , post a few recent pics . my name is james but everyone calls me jimmy , im 33 from the city of tonawanda , i know what your thinking where the beep is that lol , well its outside of buffalo , ny . i am 5'10 brown hair hazel eyes , 5'10 curently 435lbs , single lol just basicly a sweet romantic teddybear kind of guy that knows how to cook  an well just hoping to meet some new people make some friends , an maybe if im really lucky find someone who likes me for me , so here are the two pics , still cant believe im doing this , but after getting called names an having garbage thrown at you from a passing car , nothing can really be worse lol an yes that really did happen
> 
> 
> ps an instead of changing it all an rewriting this , ill just not , pics will come , for some reason i am having a problem posting them  my luck never changes



hellooooooooo and welcome!!


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 29, 2010)

well finally got one uploaded lol hope it doesnt scare or make anyone blind 

View attachment 2010-08-28_18-21-22_398.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, new Guy.:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome, Jimmy. Looking good.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> but after getting called names an having garbage thrown at you from a passing car , nothing can really be worse lol an yes that really did happen



Ah, yes, the dreaded "he is fat so lets pelt him with garbage" attack. A true classic.


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 29, 2010)

thank you everyone for welcoming me here


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

That's crazy people actually have thrown stuff at you. The world is insane.

Nice pic, by the way. And welcome!!


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 29, 2010)

yep , it happened a few years ago , i was actually allot bigger , well over 500 but i want healthy , could barely walk , couldn't really do anything , so i have gone down from a size 68 to a 54 , feel allot better , getting my old strength back an loving it


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome 
And I do happen to know where Tonawanda is, because I live VERY close by! I shop in New York State all the time 'cause the clothes are better, haha. Anyway, nice to meet you!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> Welcome
> And I do happen to know where Tonawanda is, because I live VERY close by! I shop in New York State all the time 'cause the clothes are better, haha. Anyway, nice to meet you!



Oh snap, do I see a romance forming


----------



## Zowie (Sep 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Oh snap, do I see a romance forming



Hahaha, why is it that you never put a period when you're being cynical?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, why is it that you never put a period when you're being cynical?



punctuation implies tone


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 29, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> well finally got one uploaded lol hope it doesnt scare or make anyone blind



*omg...i can bEArlY tyPE.......Yam i  bliINNND


thanks 4 scaring/sharing*


----------



## Zowie (Sep 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> punctuation implies tone



you're a jerk but I like you


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 30, 2010)

Esther said:


> Welcome
> And I do happen to know where Tonawanda is, because I live VERY close by! I shop in New York State all the time 'cause the clothes are better, haha. Anyway, nice to meet you!



thats cool , not many people do , many next time when your over we can get together for a coffee an chat


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> im 33 from the city of tonawanda , i know what your thinking where the beep is that lol , well its outside of buffalo



look, i really hate to do this but i'm going to have to ask you to delete your account here with dims. see, the problem is that the wny area is already heavily represented on the dimensions forums and adding another member just seems like it might stress the already dangerously meek FFA population. so, in the interest of conservation of resources i must ask that you cease and desist. if you feel at all disinclined to comply i'd like to offer you some motivation: GIT HIM BEARSY!!!!


----------



## Ola (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Jimmy, and welcome to Dims!  I hope you'll have fun exploring the forum and making new friends!


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> look, i really hate to do this but i'm going to have to ask you to delete your account here with dims. see, the problem is that the wny area is already heavily represented on the dimensions forums and adding another member just seems like it might stress the already dangerously meek FFA population. so, in the interest of conservation of resources i must ask that you cease and desist. if you feel at all disinclined to comply i'd like to offer you some motivation: GIT HIM BEARSY!!!!



sorry , i don't plan on going anywhere , an seeing as i have done nothing wrong don't see a reason why i should so guess you will just have to deal with it or better yet , leave me alone , thank you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> look, i really hate to do this but i'm going to have to ask you to delete your account here with dims. see, the problem is that the wny area is already heavily represented on the dimensions forums and adding another member just seems like it might stress the already dangerously meek FFA population. so, in the interest of conservation of resources i must ask that you cease and desist. if you feel at all disinclined to comply i'd like to offer you some motivation: GIT HIM BEARSY!!!!



Oh man, I'll just squeal with joy if bearsy says "bearsy SMASH!"


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> sorry , i don't plan on going anywhere , an seeing as i have done nothing wrong don't see a reason why i should so guess you will just have to deal with it or better yet , leave me alone , thank you



it was a joke j, relax, lol.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> sorry , i don't plan on going anywhere , an seeing as i have done nothing wrong don't see a reason why i should so guess you will just have to deal with it or better yet , leave me alone , thank you



lol , youre really gonna have to get a sense of humor to survive here , lol , ok


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, no sense of humor AND overreacts? He'll fit in perfectly in Hyde Park.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 30, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wow, no sense of humor AND overreacts? He'll fit in perfectly in Hyde Park.



Hahaha, we're such jerks to new people. Like playground bullies. 
It's kind of funny to think of the people who come here regularly as being 'noobs' at some point or another.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, we're such jerks to new people. Like playground bullies.
> It's kind of funny to think of the people who come here regularly as being 'noobs' at some point or another.



Forget all that "How do you deal with a bully? Stand up to him." nonsense. The only REAL way to deal with a bully is make fun of him back. Will you get your ass kicked? MAYBE the first few times, but sooner or later he realizes you're not going away.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, we're such jerks to new people. Like playground bullies.
> It's kind of funny to think of the people who come here regularly as being 'noobs' at some point or another.



yeah, i came in during a much friendlier era, lol. i don't recall getting harassed at all... i guess i really am just a jerk!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, there are people who just sneak in without worrying, like Rellis. I don't think anyone has given him a ball-busting. Or Odenthalius. 

Chicks on the other hand... we can be dumb as a bag of rocks, creepy as fuck, ugly chuds, and you'll still love us. :wubu:


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Chicks on the other hand... we can be dumb as a bag of rocks, creepy as fuck, ugly chuds, and you'll still love us. :wubu:



GOTIS
fucking 10 character requirement


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, there are people who just sneak in without worrying, like Rellis. I don't think anyone has given him a ball-busting. Or Odenthalius.
> 
> Chicks on the other hand... we can be dumb as a bag of rocks, creepy as fuck, ugly chuds, and you'll still love us. :wubu:


I think it's safe to say that some people are left alone cos they're obviously shy or look (post) like they'll crumble in a sea of tears (or wet their pants) if our good ol' boys fully unleash themselves on them. 

I was only a noob here in April.....

Yah...us chicks basically do get a free ride..heh.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 30, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> GOTIS
> fucking 10 character requirement



Hahaha, I had to look that up. Man, I feel like I'm slacking off. I should be taking up more attention.



CastingPearls said:


> I was only a noob here in April.....



I should have taken a picture of my face when I read this. I always figured you'd been on for years... I feel like a slacker again.

-Edit, because all good things come in threes, right? I should be doing homework, not posting and chatting. Fucking slacker. -


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I had to look that up. Man, I feel like I'm slacking off. I should be taking up more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has said that at every job I've worked at too. I guess I grow on people, huh?

<slacking slacker>


----------



## jleach19772003 (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> it was a joke j, relax, lol.



then i apologize , i guess after everything that has happened to me i tend to take things too seriously , ill try not to take everything so literal , and again i apologize for misunderstanding


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> then i apologize , i guess after everything that has happened to me i tend to take things too seriously , ill try not to take everything so literal , and again i apologize for misunderstanding



You poor thing


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2010)

jleach19772003 said:


> then i apologize , i guess after everything that has happened to me i tend to take things too seriously , ill try not to take everything so literal , and again i apologize for misunderstanding


I can assure you that you're not the only one who has had things thrown at you from a car. I'd like to forget the time (or 10) that men in a pickup moo'd at me driving past...and once almost ran me off the road. The point is that here, you have more potential to make friends with like-minded people, but to relax, participate and be a bit more lighthearted would probably go a very long way. Chips belong in cookies, not on shoulders.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 30, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> That's crazy people actually have thrown stuff at you. The world is insane.
> 
> Nice pic, by the way. And welcome!!




When I was in high school some random dude threw a big fountain soda at me. I never attributed me being a target to being fat. Rather, I just felt it was an act of typical lack of humanity in people.


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I had to look that up. Man, I feel like I'm slacking off. I should be taking up more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CastingPearls said:


> Everyone has said that at every job I've worked at too. I guess I grow on people, huh?
> 
> <slacking slacker>



My jaw dropped too, CP, when I saw that you've only been
in DimmerLand since April. Wit and character will do it every
time. Needless to say, Gal, you got the stuff!


----------



## Ola (Oct 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA



LOL! I applaud you, sir.  Too bad I'm out of rep for the day. Grr!


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2010)

Ola said:


> LOL! I applaud you, sir.  Too bad I'm out of rep for the day. Grr!



Got him for ya'!!! Lord knows, I've derailed and
outright wrecked many a thread, myself.:doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 1, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> When I was in high school some random dude threw a big fountain soda at me. I never attributed me being a target to being fat. Rather, I just felt it was an act of typical lack of humanity in people.



That is totally possible... cuz I've found that people are assholes in general. 

I mean, I'm no saint either. Pathetically enough, I'm a total asshole too. 
Like when I see a group of girls walking around the streets dressed like whores... I practically have to bite my tongue so I don't roll down my window and sarcastically yell, "How much?!"

Sure, I've never actually yelled anything out my car window before... but I've sure as hell thought about it (which is just as bad as doing it, I think).


----------

